# JD 4955 parking brake



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

I am going to start working on fixing the parking brake on a 4955, we don't have it apart yet but think the best way is to remove the cab then rockshaft housing to get inside there. Any tips would be great, Thanks, Luke.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

gotta ask why bother? Tractor that size really doesn't need one and its a major job to do.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Why would you not need a park lock on a power shift transmission.


carcajou said:


> gotta ask why bother? Tractor that size really doesn't need one and its a major job to do.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Why would you not need a park lock on a power shift transmission.


 We just put the implement on the ground, guess if it's on a large square baler or spreader it might be useful.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Do you know if it is just the park pawl that needs replacing or the gear it engages? 
Might be able to get the r/s off by lifting the back of the cab a bit, be mindful of linkage under r/s housing.
Cab can be hoisted from the 2 bolts in the middle of the roof.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Luke

Which trans(PS or QR)? I agree neither trans has a true parking brake.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

It is a PS transmission, and it is used on a TMR in the winter time so it needs the parking brake. We are hoping that the gear is good this transmission only has less than 500 hr on a full rebuild is what I'm told.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Not a particularly bad idea to have a parking brake.

None of my stuff has working brakes. I generally just turn the front wheels, and get off the tractor when the thing stops moving. Which is ok for me.

Problem starts when K'kins is working with me. She doesn't spend a lot of time around the tractors, and doesn't look at what they're doing. I've had to yell at her to stay away from the equipment if it could move. I know to keep an eye on the wheels, she doesn't. I don't know what I'd do if something happened to her.

She tells me to be carefull before she heads off to work. I always laugh. Then she gets mad. "You always yell at me about it" i guess we never think about ourselves, just our loved ones.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think park pawl on PS trans can be viewed by removing cab floor plate then removing trans top plate.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! This tractor has to have a park brake for our area. If I do end up removing the cab how hard is that?


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Not too hard, just be sure you have a lift to get it up high enough safely, prolly need to go up 16-20 inches before going rearward. Take your time to be sure everything is unhooked. Front wiring harness might need to go with cab depending on s/n from my recollection. Take out the floor mat and floor pan to get at PTO linkage maybe. If you have access to make photocopies of the manual or can get one, I would take advantage of that if this is new to you. JD manuals are pretty good, thorough for the step by step to get the job done.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok thanks for the help!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

LukeS said:


> It is a PS transmission, and it is used on a TMR in the winter time so it needs the parking brake. We are hoping that the gear is good this transmission only has less than 500 hr on a full rebuild is what I'm told.


If it quit working suddenly is it possible the linkage from the gearshift fell apart? We got 30,000 hours between two 4760's and haven't touched the park in either. They get used for haying and chore tractors in ugly hills so park isn't "optional" for us. Our neighbor kept putting his 4450 in park while still moving and it didn't take long till it didn't hold at all on a slope.

Hopefully it's something simple since that's a great tractor IMO. Good luck????


----------

